# Releasing my pigeons for the first time



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to let my pigeons out for the first time and wanted to know if I should feed them less or not at all before I let them out?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

From what I've read it is better not to feed them before you let them out.

Reti


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help I think I will do that and hopefully they will come back


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, they should. Good luck.

BTW, how long have you had them?

Reti


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have had them 6 weeks on saturday.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

adam1 said:


> i have had them 6 weeks on saturday.


I would also advise letting them out about an hour before sunset, this is an additional tool to keep them close by. If not, then they may be out all day.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

How old are you birds, are they homers or rollers? Have you trap trained then to renter the loft? Good luck it is alway a big step.


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

they are both rollers and tipplers and they about a year old and they are in a dovecote so they are will be free to come and go as they please.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh oh hopefully not hawk feed. Have you seen any around?


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

havent seen any lately but i know they are about arouind my area.


----------

